# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Какие вещи меня раздражают

## Tu-160

Прошу не бить за предложенную тему раздела. Что-то более ничего в башку не пришло. Для поддержания разговора предлагаю высказаться на тему «Какие вещи меня раздражают (ну или возмущают)?». Причём брать проблемы лучше всего не глобальные, типа политики, а что-нибудь такое повседневно-бытовое, что каждодневно отравляет жизнь, возможно даже безо всякой видимой причины.
Вот меня, например, раздражают кварцевые часы. Те самые часы, которые сухо щёлкают при каждом движении секундной стрелки. А всё из-за того, что у меня обострённый слух (я слышу даже те часы, которые стоят в соседней комнате), поэтому по ночам они каждую секунду действуют мне на нервы и уши. Правда, недавно я купил себе электронные (которые к тому же светятся в темноте: очень удобно) и в доме наступил покой и благоденствие.
А вот мою знакомую, которая работает графическим дизайнером, раздражает, когда люди говорят слово «нету» и произносят «каталог» вместо «каталог»
Теперь ваша очередь. Очень интересно знать, что ещё может раздражать человека. ::

----------


## Pravit

Гмм, очень интересный топик. Меня раздражает, когда люди едят шумным шмяк-шмяком, даже есть глагол для этого, но я его не помню. Кроме того, меня раздражает, когда люди печатают в интернете идиостким образом, например "wuzz upe? i noe im rrealealy kewllll..." или "*~ *~ I REALALLY LIEK RUSSKI3 RAZM3R ~* ~*". Меня тоже раздражают кварцевые часы из-за одинаковой причины. Ну, меня раздражают очень много вещей. Я думаю, что если бы я написал список тех вещей, которые меня раздражают, он был бы сто раз длинее моего списка любимых вещей.

----------


## NYgirl3

Я терпеть не могу когда люди свистят. Не знаю почему, но это мне действует на нервы… ещё я не люблю когда говорят “det*a*ils” вместо “d*e*tails”. Вроде бы всё ::

----------


## waxwing

я думал, что 'd*e*tails' - великобританский (?) английский , и 'det*ai*ls' -  американский английский. это неправильно?

----------


## Pravit

No. I speak American English and I say "dEtails." It's a person-to-person thing. The guy who does the "This is the multiple-choice Listening Comprehension section of the German National Exam. Please fill in the best answer on your answer sheet" thing on the cassette would probably say "detAILs."

----------


## Pravit

By the way, Tu-160, I have written a (hopefully) entertaining story on this subject, "Кварцевые часы."   http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... 0979#20979

----------


## begemot

A мне действует на нервы, как теперь молодые американцы постоянно говорят словa  "like" and "ya know" -- иногда два, даже три раза в каждом предложении. 
My friends like live in this, like, really big house ya know, and the first time I saw it I was like, that is like really big ya know.

----------


## Dogboy182

> I REALALLY LIEK RUSSKI3 RAZM3R

 реальный фан русского размера вообще такие слова не говорит.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JJ

> А вот мою знакомую, которая работает графическим дизайнером, раздражает, когда люди говорят слово «нету» и произносят «каталог» вместо «каталог»

 Не выношу когда люди говорят "-ться" в глаголах, таких как, например "смеяться", "купаться" и т.д.  - что обычно произносится как "смеятса", "купатса". А ещё в моём городе очень многие говорят "плотят" вместо "платят", это тоже очень раздражает...  ::

----------


## Tu-160

Точно, точно! Меня тоже раздражает, когда кондукторы говорят «Оплачиваем за проезд!»
А ещё в прошлом году я ездил в Москву и там, когда мне нужно было подняться по эскалатору, я пристраивался в конец очереди и ждал момента, когда можно будет взойти на механический шедевр человеческого разума. И меня ужасно бесило, когда какие-то козлы постоянно просачивались сбоку очереди, чтобы побыстрее достичь цели, хотя там и так уже толпень непроходимая была. Приходилось выставлять локти в стороны, чтобы фильтровать гадов  :: 
А «купаться» и «смеяться» я произношу как «купацца» и «смеяцца»

----------


## Propp

Да, обычно, когда заходишь на эскалатор, все выстраиваются друг за другом и стоят справа. Слева остаётся проход для особо торопящихся. Но иногда бывает, что какой-то гад выныривает откуда-то и становится прямо перед тобой, на самую последнюю свободную ступеньку справа, а тут же и сзади пристраиваются, Тогда ты вынужден переходить налево, а там уж путь один - идти не останавливаясь, потому что "лево" не предназначено для стояния и вседа кто-нибудь найдётся, кто тебя захочет обогнать. Вверх, конечно, идти куда труднее чем вниз, и поэтому я обычно иду до первого пустого места справа. 
Что касается "-ться" и "-тся", то, вообще-то, в разговорной речи они произносятся как "-цца" (если никто особенно не выпендривается или не носитель какого-нибудь уж очень экзотического диалекта). Зато в письменной речи писаться они должны по-разному и я ненавижу фразы, часто встречаемые в Интернете, вроде "Мне не хочеться"  "Он мне не нравиться". 
Зато мне нравится, когда говорят, например "боялса" вместо "боялся". Это какая-то милая особенность, напоминающая старое произношение "хор*о*шой, м*и*лой" вместо "хор*о*ш_ы_й, м*и*лый"   ::  ("ы" я в предпоследнем слове специально написал).[/b]

----------


## Zeus

> Гмм, очень интересный топик. Меня раздражает, когда люди едят шумным шмяк-шмяком, даже есть глагол для этого

 Ч*а*вкать (разг.) Раздражает, когда люди чавкают. 
Меня по-мелочи много чего раздражает - я люблю тот порядок, который я завожу. И вообще привычки ценю. Не люблю клавиатуры с маленькой клавишей Enter, например, и уж тем более с этими новомодными Power-Sleep-WakeUp  ::  Даже windows-клавиши мне не нужны. Не люблю мыши со щелкающими колесиками (99% таковы  ::  ) Не люблю, в конце концов, когда кто-то перенастраивает мои установки - от перемещения иконок на рабочем столе до зеркал в машине  ::  Совсем плохо, когда берут что-то без спроса... 
Кстати, и то, о чем писал Pravit об интернете, тоже не переношу  ::

----------


## bad manners

> Не люблю, в конце концов, когда кто-то перенастраивает мои установки - от перемещения иконок на рабочем столе до зеркал в машине

 Да что зеркала! Вот когда идиоты на СТО настраивают под себя сиденье и руль, хотя им всего-то десять метров от стоянки до места проведения работ проехать... повбывав бы!

----------


## Дима

Неужто я один такой спокойный?!  ::  Что-то ничего похожего для себя не встретил... Кривые слова, конечно, слух цепляют, но чтобы раздражаться по таким мелочам... Надо наоборот улыбнуться и подумать, что вот я, такой(ая) умничка, гораздо образованнее этих людей! Если вспомню, когда зубами скриплю, обязательно напишу!..

----------


## Cadenza

> А вот мою знакомую, которая работает графическим дизайнером, раздражает, когда люди говорят слово* «нету»*

 А разве это неправильно? Я часто слышала, как многие пользуються этим словом.  
Кстати, всем привет! 
То что меня раздражает, это когда люди разговаривают во весь голос! И люди, которые прикасаются своего собеседника во время разговора.   П.С.: Будьте любезны, исправьте мои ошибки, если есть таковы.

----------


## Дима

"Нету" - это неправильно, деревенский говор. Хотя слышится сплошь и рядом... Ах да, добро пожаловать!

----------


## Оля

> Я часто слышала, как многие пользуются этим словом.  
> Кстати, всем привет! 
> То*,* что меня раздражает, это когда люди разговаривают во весь голос! И люди, которые прикасаются своего собеседника во время разговора.   П.С.: Будьте любезны, исправьте мои ошибки, если есть таковые.

----------


## Zaya

> Кстати, всем привет! 
> То что меня раздражает, это когда люди разговаривают во весь голос! И люди, которые *ка*саются собеседник*а* (*при*касаются *к* собеседник*у*) во время разговора.   П.С.: Будьте любезны, исправьте мои ошибки, если таковые имеются. (возможны и другие варианты, но твой не звучит)

 Привет!  ::     

> А разве это неправильно?

 В словарях возле него стоит помета "разг.".

----------


## Lampada

Добро пожаловать на наш форум, Cadenza!    ::

----------


## Cadenza

::   Спасибо огромное! Очень рада, что нашла этот форум.  
Тяжало признаться, но когда речь идет о письменном изложении своих мыслей, я чувствую ужаснейщую пустоту в голове. И это меня раздражет. (  ::   )    
Вот и решила, с Вашей помощью усовершенствовать свою письменную речь.   ::   
Оля, Дима, Zaya, Lampada, спасибо, еще раз...   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Тяжело признаться, но когда речь идет о письменном изложении своих мыслей, я чувствую ужасней*ш*ую пустоту в голове. И это меня раздражает. (   )    
> Вот и решила*_*с *в*ашей помощью усовершенствовать свою письменную речь.

  ::

----------


## Zaya

Чтоб уменьшить количество опечаток, можно специальной программой перед отправкой текст проверять. В гугловской панели инструментов есть проверка правописания (существуют версии для IE и для Firefox). http://www.vb123.com/basecamp/spellcheck.jpg
Вот еще сайтик:  http://www.artlebedev.ru/tools/orfograf/
(но здесь слова, которых нет в словаре, просто выделяются)

----------


## anisim0ff

Привет всем!   ::   Давно в мыслях было найти такой форум, где бы я мог помочь изучающим русский язык.   ::   
Меня раздражает больше всего то, что некоторые люди больше говорят, чем действуют. То есть, часто людям сложно выполнять обещания.   ::  
Ещё меня раздражает то, что носители русского языка постепенно забывают букву "Ё"!   ::  Причём встречается это везде.  ::  Ну, в Интернете раздражают сообщения вида "ПрИвЕт!!!!!11 КаК ДеЛа????????"   ::  , хронические забывания "тся-ться" и тому подобные вещи...   ::

----------


## SPZenA

А меня очень раздражает, когда кто-то пишет на "олбанскам" языке. Нет, ну правда, аж глаза режет читать "кагдила? ололопыщпыщупячка!"   ::  Сразу в игнор.   ::

----------


## Дима

Во, с этим согласен! Я, наверное, педантичен до безобразия, но просто не могу заставить себя писать иначе. А все эти абракадабры глаз просто режут, так и хочется пальцы за такую писанину в дверной косяк защемить!

----------


## starrysky

"тся/ться" бесит. "Мне нравиться", еклмн... Такая распространённая ошибка! Вроде казалось бы, чего проще, ведь есть же правило: "Если глагол отвечает на вопрос "Что делает?" (Он мне нравится) -- никаких мягких знаков, если на вопрос "Что (с)делать"? (Как мне ему понравиться?) -- ставь мягкий знак".

----------


## SAn

Меня раздражает, когда люди, программирующие на C/C++, используют указатели (точнее то, на что указывает указатель), не выделив под них память, мотивируя это тем, что «указатель хранится на стеке, а под стековые переменные память выделяется автоматически». 
Тоже не люблю часы тикающие. Сейчас приобрёл часы с «плавным» ходом (они тикают 10 раз в секунду и, соответственно, в 10 раз тише).

----------


## krasnyiakula

я мексиканец по насионалности и мне очень раздражает когда испанскоговорящый люьди не правилно по-испански говорят. они употребляют слова англиского языка и формировают новые слова каторые звучают как испанский, а на самом деле они совсем не правилны. на пример   Marketa (от английского слова market) правилно это "mercado"
parkeadero (от английского слова parking lot) правилно было бы  estacionamiento. tachar (от аглийского to touch) правилно это tocar.  мне очень раздражает  ::   
кстати также мне раздражает когда моя девушка убирает квартиру и бросает мои бумаги ,на каторих я писал новые руссие слова, в помойку.  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Я мексиканец по национальности и меня очень раздражает, когда испаноговорящие лю_ди не_правильно говорят по-испански. Они употребляют слова из англиского языка и формируют новые слова, которые звуча_т как испанские, а на самом деле они совсем не правильны. На_пример   Marketa (от английского слова market) правильно будет "mercado"
> parkeadero (от английского слова parking lot) правильно было бы  estacionamiento. tachar (от аглийского to touch) правильно это tocar.  Меня это очень раздражает.

 В русском языке тоже такая тенденция существует - всякие маркетинги, коучинги и прочие факинги.  ::     

> Кстати, меня также раздражает, когда моя девушка убирает квартиру и бросает мои бумаги ,на каторых я писал новые русские слова, в помойку.

 +1. Это ещё что! Вот моя жена однажды, когда убиралась на моём столе, умудрилась выкинуть в помойку ПТС (паспорт транспортного средства) на мою машину!  :: 
З.Ы. У тебя отличный русский, krasnyiakula!   ::

----------


## SAn

Моя жена знает, что мои бумаги ни при каких обстоятельствах нельзя не только выбрасывать, но и вообще перекладывать с места на место. Там всякие формулы, алгоритмы я пишу. Один лист может содержать целую неделю кропотливой математической работы. Конечно, подобные вещи можно восстановить по памяти, но только в том случае, если сразу заметил пропажу. А если через месяц полез в заветную стопку бумаг, и не нашёл нужной формулы?

----------


## alexB

Когда телекорреспонденты, ведя рассказ о чём-либо с места события, почти всегда теперь делают это на ходу, энергично набегая на камеру, как бы напоминая нам, в каком стремительном времени мы живем и, сопровождают рассказ энергичной же жестикуляцией, которая, вероятно, должна способствовать усвояемости материала тупым зрителем. Посему, всецело разделяя нежное желание *Димы* защемить нелюбимым им людям в дверном косяке пальцы, прошу его разрешения добавить в оный косяк руки вышеозначенных комментаторов и ещё что-нибудь такое, для ограничения ножной подвижности.

----------


## killbits

У меня раздражителей в последнее время значительно прибавилось...  
Ненавижу когда в маршрутном такси, сидящий позади меня (спереди/с лева/с права) "товарищ" из стран ближайшего зарубежья орет во все горло, на весь салон, на своем родном, любимом языке, разговаривая по мобильнику. Раздражает сестра моей супруги, которая коверкает слова, считая, что так звучит красивее (Кетчуп - КЕПЧУК, Чего - ЧАВО, Майонез - МАНИЕЗ и т. д.)
Раздражает теща, спрашивая с периодичностью 50 раз в 15 минут, "Не хочу ли я поесть...?"

----------


## alexB

В очередной раз по силивизиру какой-то высокопоставленный балбес-чиновник пробуровил что-то про то, что в *двухтысячно четвёртом* году у них там было что-то не так, а теперь, в *двухтысячно десятом* – так. 
Лужкову, слава Богу, кто-то подсказал, как надо с числительными обращаться.

----------


## Basil77

> Ненавижу когда в маршрутном такси, сидящий позади меня (спереди/с лева/с права) "товарищ" из стран ближайшего зарубежья орет во все горло, на весь салон, на своем родном, любимом языке, разговаривая по мобильнику.

 Сразу вспомнился эпизод из первого "Брата"   ::  :  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBjM7Gi9nN0 
В том числе и поэтому я практически не пользуюсь общественным транспортом.   

> Раздражает теща, спрашивая с периодичностью 50 раз в 15 минут, "Не хочу ли я поесть...?"

 У меня такая же фигня, но я, слава богу, живу от своей тёщи за 1000 км и вижу её не чаще пары раз в год.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

Неприятно: 
резать тупым ножом;
плыть на лодке с рваными парусами;
когда деревья заслоняют пейзаж;
когда забором заслонили горы;
остаться без вина, когда распускаются цветы;[52]
пировать летом в душном закутке. 
Невыносимо слышать: 
страннику жалобный крик обезьян по ночам;
стук бельевых вальков в дни глубокой осени на чужбине;[55]
плач молодой женщины по мужу;
плач старика отца по сыну;
крик сороки, предвестницы счастья, когда провалился на экзаменах;[56]
весть о внезапной смерти человека, только что выдержавшего экзамены;
веселую музыку в дни траура;
площадную брань;
вопли нищего ночью. 
Невыносимо: 
лето — толстяку;
прийти домой и застать жену сердитой;
находиться в подчинении у взяточника;
иметь сослуживцев с дурными привычками;
путешествовать в жару;
долго беседовать с бесцеремонным человеком;
мокнуть в лодке под дождем;
ютиться в сырой и грязной лачуге;
жить в уезде, где начальник к тебе придирается.  
Нестерпимо: 
когда монах заигрывает с девицами легкого поведения;
слуга подражает манерам ученого;
молокосос дерзит старшему;
прислуга вмешивается в разговор;
солдат или простой крестьянин норовит говорить языком ученого. 
Досадно: 
когда ждешь знатного гостя, а он все не идет;
когда является неприятный гость, которого и не звал;
когда не отделаться от пьяницы, который к тебе пристал;
когда дешево продают вещь, а нет денег ее купить;
выйти из дому и встретить человека, которому задолжал;
сидеть против того, кто тебе неприятен;
в знойный день принимать гостя, который не по душе;
иметь красивую наложницу и ревнивую жену. 
(ЛИ ШАН-ИНЬ (812–85 :: )   ::

----------


## Roza

Черт, завидую я людям, которые не слышат нерусскую или исковерканную русскую речь каждый день.
Здесь часто путают род имен существительных, и склонение у большинства хромает на обе ноги. Ярких примеров сейчас привести не смогу, ибо стараюсь все это безобразие пропускать мимо ушей.
Непонятно, как у них еще "нащаиника" из "Нашей раши" смешным словом считается.
Над фамилией Ахунянов никто не смеется, зато над Батакшиным ржут все. И меня все это страшно раздражает, потому что я, вполне возможно, уже сама говорю с ошибками и не замечаю.

----------


## SPZenA

Пришла весна...
Количество моих персональных раздражителей перевалило чуть более, чем за 9000...
Погода на улице - лёд и лужи. Лужи и лёд. Абсолютно никакого асфальта, изредка встречаются сугробы. И я иду в летних кедах, потому что зимние сапоги трагически погибли.
Ещё раздражают тупые кассирши на почте, которые мало того, что русский язык плохо знают, так ещё и наглые до ужаса. Сегодня платила за электричество - при мне кассирша пенсионерку ДВА раза за телефон платить заставила... Это около двух тысяч тенге. (Пенсионеры у нас получают 16000-20000 тенге, ветераны ВОВ до 40000 тенге).   ::   А ещё у нас такой стереотип, что государство заботится о пенсионерах. О, да. Охотно верю.  

> Черт, завидую я людям, которые не слышат нерусскую или исковерканную русскую речь каждый день.

 Как говорила ранее, на почте язык коверкают. "Даша, дай мне вон то посылка, он вон тама положен". Именно так!..
А ещё раздражает бывший одноклассник. К сожалению, вижу его почти каждый день. А раздражает меня вот чем. Он по национальности немец, в школе учил (скорее, делал вид, что учил) немецкий. Мой во все стороны кривой немецкий и то лучше, потому что он и двух слов связать не может, и по-русски разговаривает безграмотно. Искренне не понимаю, как так можно.

----------


## Дима

Для alexB: косяк большой, на всех хватит! Крайне грубо - дверной косяк = 2 метра, толщина пальца 1,5 сантиметра. Делим 200 на 1,5, получаем, опять же приблизительно, 130 пальцев, или... 26 рук!!! Тринадцать криворуких можно наказать!

----------


## Славянин

Люто ненавижу, когда нам на уроке общества разъясняют нам о де(рь)мократии, свободе и пр. несуществующей хрени. Не люблю географию, ибо на ней мы либо пишем конспект, либо пишем контрольную.

----------


## Alen

Не люблю, когда чавкают, хлюпают и вообще воспроизводят подобные ужасные звуки за столом);
Не люблю, когда "стоят над душой" (стоят сзади и наблюдают в то время, как я что-либо делаю); 
А ещё не люблю, когда в конце предложений не ставят пунктуационных знаков, просто бесит! Вот и думай, то ли человек спросил что-то, то ли перед фактом поставил.)))

----------


## Apate

менталитет наш не нравится

----------


## Alen

> менталитет наш не нравится

 Да ладно! Что же в нём "такого" интересно?

----------


## Apate

Смотря, что именно вы имеете в виду под словом "такого")

----------


## Elizaveta_Petrovna

Aga, a kak naschet "cachar" - "te cachE", "atachar", "googlear", "mopear" y tomu podobnyh? A uzh naschet kalek s angliiskogo tipa "yo te soporto" vmesto "yo te apoyo" i govorit nechego. Inogda eto prosto smeshno, a inogda deistvitelno razdrazhaet.

----------


## Eric C.

> Aga, a kak naschet "cachar" - "te cachE", "atachar", "googlear", "mopear" y tomu podobnyh? A uzh naschet kalek s angliiskogo tipa "yo te soporto" vmesto "yo te apoyo" i govorit nechego. Inogda eto prosto smeshno, a inogda deistvitelno razdrazhaet.

 WTF? Anyone got that?

----------


## Elizaveta_Petrovna

> WTF? Anyone got that?

 it was a reaction to *krasnyiakula*'s post, hopefully he got that (if he still visits this forum of course lol)

----------


## skatovod

Привет всем.
Меня бесит, когда говорят: "упл*о*чено", "по об*о*им сторонам"
Терплю из последних сил и стараюсь не общаться с такими людьми.
Я, знать, нетерпим и нетолерантен, но ничего поделать с собой не могу.

----------


## maks

Всем привет!
Вот мне не нравится,когда пишут транслитом. Лично мне это тяжело читать,ну не то что тяжело,это всё читаемо,но трачу на чтение намного больше времени.

----------


## skatovod

a-a-a

----------


## skatovod

Ну и еще повсеместно используемое слово "зв*о*нит"

----------


## Indoorser

Также "изв*е*ните", "девч*ё*нки" и "бач*ё*к". Русский новояз :\.

----------


## skatovod

А как вы, извините, на слух распознаете "о" и "ё" в словах Ю типа бачок или девчонки?

----------


## Alen

Мне кажется Indoorser имел ввиду написание некоторыми людьми этих слов.  ::

----------


## Alen

> Смотря, что именно вы имеете в виду под словом "такого")

 Это я у Вас и хотела спросить, Вам же чем-то менталитет не угодил  ::

----------


## skatovod

> Мне кажется Indoorser имел ввиду написание некоторыми людьми этих слов.

 А за такое написание нужно сразу стерилизовать, чтобы не размножались.
Что это я? Я ж ведь добрый!

----------


## gRomoZeka

Меня раздражает слово "попробЫвать". А еще мнение, что грамотно писать не нужно, а кто так пишет (или не дай бог делает замечания), снобы и вообще уроды. И что они не "из головы" испралвния делают, а пропускают чужие сообщения через Word. ))
Я-то на обычных форумах никогда никого не исправляю, но постоянно наблюдаю такие стычки.

----------


## skatovod

Что-то иссяк поток раздражённых... А ведь в жизни так много всякого, друг Гораций.
Я вот недавно получил письмо от "Нигерийской невесты" с заверениями в любви и фотками.
Почитал в Интернете про подобный развод на деньги, сначала пораздражался, а потом повеселился.
Но вообще этих лохотронщиков надо бы на работы слать на плантации тростника или чего там у них еще растёт?..
Так что предупреждаю всех, кто зарегистрился на этом и подобных сайтах: будьте внимательны и осторожны, не попадайтесь!

----------


## Easytiger

Не смогла, к сожалению, прочитать целиком весь пост, может быть, повторюсь, но меня  ужасно раздражает "русское" вводное слово "Ёпт" или просто сокращенно "Ё" в разговорной речи. Когда кто-то это говорит, очень хочется, чтобы он закрыл рот. Просто омерзительно...

----------


## kidkboom

Я надеюсь, что я не нарушу правила форума, когда я пишу этого.  Я увидел много люди, которые разговаривали обо словы, которые раздражают их, особенно когда они говорил их неправильно, на русском языке.  Может быть, я не замечать, но я не видел никаких сообщений обо то же самое на английском языке.  Итак, я предлагаю несколько с другой стороны.  (Но я не хочу жаловаться!)  =) 
За тридцать пять лет, мой босс работали в моей компании. Еще до меня многие годы. Делает много денег. Очень уважаемый в моей компании. Говорит только на одном языке. Таким образом, можно ожидать, что человек знает язык хорошо, не так ли? Смущает английском прилагательные "mute" и "moot". Совершенно иной смысл! Одним из них является молчание телевидения - другая стоят как  "устаревания"! Это раздражает несколько для меня.  =)   Это аналогичные за знаменитый неправильного произношения, "irregardless".

----------


## CoffeeCup

> Я надеюсь, что я не нарушу правила форума, когда *на*пишу *это*.  Я увидел*, что* много люд*ей* *написали* *о* слов*ах*, которые раздражают их, особенно когда *кто-то* говори*т* их неправильно*_* на русском языке.  Может быть*_* я не заме*тил*, но я не видел никаких сообщений *про* то же самое на английском языке.  Итак, я предлагаю посмотреть на это со стороны другого языка.  (Но я не *жалуюсь*!)  =)  *Т*ридцать пять лет*_* мой босс работа*л* в моей компании. Еще до меня*,* многие годы. *Заработал* много денег. Очень уважаемый в моей компании. Говорит только на одном языке. Таким образом, можно ожидать, что человек знает язык хорошо, не так ли? *Путает* английск*ие* прилагательные "mute" и "moot". Совершенно *разный* смысл! Одн*о* из них означает *беззвучное* телевидение*,* друг*ое* -  "устаревания"! (? спорный -  disputable) Это *несколько* раздражает для меня.  =)   Это аналогичн*о* [s]за[/s] знаменит*ому* неправильно*му* произношени*ю*, "irregardless".

  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Это аналогично за знаменитому неправильному произношению, "*ir*regardless".

 А разве это неправильно (ir-)?

----------


## E-learner

> А разве это неправильно (ir-)?

 Некоторые словари помечают это слово как nonstandard, или говорят, что "many people consider it incorrect".

----------


## gRomoZeka

Понятно. Спасибо!

----------


## Aurelian

э, а где мой комментарий про тёщу?

----------


## Basil77

> э, а где мой комментарий про тёщу?

 I guess Lampada has deleted it. Be careful, she is a behavior-nazi. ::

----------


## Lampada

> I guess Lampada has deleted it. Be careful, she is a behavior-nazi.

 Deleted as off-topic.  There is a thread for jokes:  Fun Stuff

----------

